
Ask HN: Screencasts of skilled developers? - dbtc
Tutorials and docs are fantastic and definitely important, but I think watching highly skilled&#x2F;experienced software developers doing what they do might fill in a lot of missing pieces for anyone who is no longer a beginner and not yet at the very top of their craft (that&#x27;s probably most people who get paid to write code)<p>For example, Gary Bernhardt&#x27;s Destroy All Software screencasts are really helpful for me, I learn a ton just watching how he uses is tools https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.destroyallsoftware.com&#x2F;screencasts<p>What other screencasts&#x2F;videos are like this? Programming language and tools don&#x27;t matter to me, in fact I think more variation would be better - to see how different tools are used.
======
allendoerfer
I generally just watch YouTube videos of conference talks. When somebody says
something interesting i look what else they have done in the past. If somebody
is at an above expert level at a complex tool, he or she often has a history
of publications about that topic.

There are some channels [0,1], which post them. Tech companies often have
developer channels, too. I find Google's to market their own products to much.
Facebook tells quite interesting war stories.

Finding videos is not really the problem, because they are generally 30 to 60
minutes long. When you bookmark them or add them to your watch-later list,
they quickly add up. I have about 200 of them waiting to be watched.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Confreaks](https://www.youtube.com/user/Confreaks)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/user/MarakanaTechTV](https://www.youtube.com/user/MarakanaTechTV)

------
corysama
[http://handmadehero.org/](http://handmadehero.org/) is a currently active
series where an experienced professional game developer is simultaneously
coding and explaining the creation of an entire commercial game completely
from scratch (without the use of middleware or libraries beyond OS vendor
standard libs). The explanation is aimed at beginners and is very nicely
delivered.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/handmadeheroarchive](https://www.youtube.com/user/handmadeheroarchive)

------
lllllll
Great thread! Being more of a backend coder rather than frontend, I lately
started consolidating my frontend skills with new projects. Very SASS focused
( I love it!).

These channels gave me some really nice ideas, I recommend to have a look at
them!

[https://www.youtube.com/user/DevTipsForDesigners/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/DevTipsForDesigners/videos)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/phpacademy/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/phpacademy/videos)

------
sreenadh
A mix of tech & normal stuff:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/derekbanas/playlists](http://www.youtube.com/user/derekbanas/playlists)

[http://www.screencasts.org/](http://www.screencasts.org/)

[http://www.youtube.com/user/JetBrainsTV](http://www.youtube.com/user/JetBrainsTV)

[http://www.youtube.com/user/elithecomputerguy](http://www.youtube.com/user/elithecomputerguy)

------
whichdan
Why would I take a screencast of myself reading HackerNews?

------
dbtc
Answering my own question here, but I'd still love to see anyone else's
suggestions!

This seems like a good compilation:
[http://devblog.avdi.org/2013/06/21/a-list-of-programming-
scr...](http://devblog.avdi.org/2013/06/21/a-list-of-programming-screencast-
series/)

------
avinassh
I like Treehouse's YouTube podcast called The Treehouse Show:
[https://youtube.com/user/gotreehouse](https://youtube.com/user/gotreehouse)

------
eip
What would you be interested in seeing? I can't make any screen casts of work
projects but I can do them for personal stuff.

~~~
dbtc
What tools/languages are you good at?

~~~
eip
Java/Scala, Postgres, Cassandra, Redis, Titan, Hazelcast, RabbitMQ, most
Spring libraries, Wicket, almost all features of AWS, and more.

------
elwell
I agree. I imagine I could learn quite a bit just from sitting behind a
Google/Facebook engineer for a few hours.

------
hackerboos
The Play by Play series on Pluralsight (previously Peep Code) has pair
sessions with some very skilled developers.

------
arb99
[https://laracasts.com/](https://laracasts.com/)

